# Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100



## skyscraper (22. Februar 2012)

*Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Welchen Super-Silent CPU-Kühler könnt ihr für einen i3-2100 empfehlen?
Er sollte nicht mehr als 50€ kosten. Ich könnte einen Enermay T.B. Silence dazu kaufen, also noch 40-45€ für Kühler.

ich bin auf Vorschläge gespannt.


----------



## GoldenMic (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Wie leise? Ab nem bestimmten Level machts ja keinen Sinn mehr da was anderes eh wieder lauter ist.
Was hast du als Gehäuse, Netzteil, und welches graka design?


----------



## Colonia (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Hi,
wenn dein Gehäuse breit genug ist, dann würde ich den Macho in die engere Auswahl nehmen: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Ich habe ihn selber verbaut und höre den Lüfter nicht.


----------



## skyscraper (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Ich habe den ganzen Kram noch nicht, aber es wird wahrscheinlich ein Define R3, eine Sapphire HD 6870 und ein Straight Power E9. Die Graka ist zwar relativ laut, aber ich will im Laufe der Zeit ein richtig leises System hinbekommen.

Siehe auch hier.


----------



## agentsmith1612 (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Oder Scythe Muggen 3
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/preisvergleich/709844


----------



## skyscraper (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Ich fände einen Ninja 3 + Enermax T B Vegas PCGH Edition nicht schlecht.


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Für einen i3 2100 brauchst du auch keinen dicken Tower-Boliden. 
Was Kleineres sollte da auf jeden Fall reichen. 

Warum machst du eig so viele Threads auf?


----------



## Colonia (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Der Alpenföhn Sella würde bei nich-übertakten ausreichen.


----------



## lunar19 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*



> Warum machst du eig so viele Threads auf?



Gute Frage 

@topic: Xigmatek Gaia SD1283 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (CAC-SXHH3-U08), der sollte auch ausreichen...ist auch angenehm leise


----------



## skyscraper (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*



Newbie1 schrieb:


> Warum machst du eig so viele Threads auf?


 
Wie meinst du das? Ich habe halt viele Fragen, da ich mir bald einen extrem leisen PC kaufen will.


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Könntest auch alles in ein Thread packen. Wäre wohl einfacher. ^^


----------



## skyscraper (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Wie meinst du das? Grafik-Thread, i3-Kühler-Thread und Phenom-Kühler-Thread in einem?


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Die Threads, die du hier im Luftkühlung-Unterforum gemacht hättest, die hättest du der Übersicht halber besser zusammenpacken können. So war das eher gemeint.
Aber bist nun fündig geworden?


----------



## lunar19 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*



> Wie meinst du das? Grafik-Thread, i3-Kühler-Thread und Phenom-Kühler-Thread in einem?



Genau so


----------



## skyscraper (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*



Newbie1 schrieb:


> Die Threads, die du hier im Luftkühlung-Unterforum gemacht hättest, die hättest du der Übersicht halber besser zusammenpacken können. So war das eher gemeint.
> Aber bist nun fündig geworden?


 
Ich denke, ich nehme dann den Ninja 3.


----------



## lunar19 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*



> Ich denke, ich nehme dann den Ninja 3.



 Gute Wahl


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Sollte auch dicke reichen.


----------



## skyscraper (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Ups, ich habe vergessen *Silent-Version* dazuzuschreiben. Aber die meintet ihr auch, oder?


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Da dreht wohl der Lüfter nur nicht ganz so weit auf. 
Reichen sollte das aber dennoch dicke.


----------



## rUdeBoy (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Je nachdem wie gut dein System belüftet ist, könnte sogar ein semi-passiver Macho reichen. Die 65W sollte der schon schaffen.

Ich würde das testen und bei Bedarf einfach einen Lüfter nachträglich draufpacken, wenn es nicht reichen sollte.
Preislich gesehen macht es auch keinen Unterschied...

News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


----------



## skyscraper (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie gut dein System belüftet ist, könnte sogar ein semi-passiver Macho reichen. Die 65W sollte der schon schaffen.
> 
> Ich würde das testen und bei Bedarf einfach einen Lüfter nachträglich draufpacken, wenn es nicht reichen sollte.
> Preislich gesehen macht es auch keinen Unterschied...
> ...


 
Nachdem, was du geschrieben hast, bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. Dann nehm ich doch den Macho. Mit meinem Enermax T B Vegas PCGH Edition, läuft das dann auch schön leise.

Eine Abstimmung: Wer findet den Macho besser, wer den Ninja?


----------



## lunar19 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*



> Eine Abstimmung: Wer findet den Macho besser, wer den Ninja?


Macho HR-02 oder den normalen Macho?


----------



## skyscraper (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Macho HR-02. Aber welcher normale Macho?


----------



## Newbie1 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Wenn's preislich kein Unterschied macht, nimmst natürlich den Macho HR-02. ^^


----------



## lunar19 (24. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*



> Macho HR-02. Aber welcher normale Macho?


Es gibt noch den Vorgänger, der kam (glaub ich) ohne Lüfter...



> Wenn's preislich kein Unterschied macht, nimmst natürlich den Macho HR-02. ^^



Stimmt natürlich auch


----------



## skyscraper (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Gibt es auch außer dem HR-02 Macho noch andere Kühler, die 65 Watt TDP passiv kühlen können?


EDIT: Mist, dann ist die Auswahlliste ja doch länger:
- Thermalright HR-02 Macho
- Scythe Mugen 3 PCGH Edition
- Scythe Ninja 3 + vorhandener Enermax PCGH Edition
- Shadow Rock Top Flow


----------



## Newbie1 (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Ich könnte ja mal meinen i3 2100 endlich zusammenbauen und mit der H60 testen, wie die Temps so sind. Je nachdem könnte man auch abwägen, wie viel Kühlleistung du überhaupt brauchst. Aber im normalen Betrieb sollten die alle locker langen. Oder halt du hängst ein 500 rpm Lüfter dran, dann ist's immernoch unhörbar.


----------



## skyscraper (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Also, welchen soll ich nehmen?


----------



## StefanStg (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Nimm den Thermalright HR-02 Macho. Sehr guter Kühler erstrecht mit einen i3 2100. Habe auch einen Thermalright Kühler und der Lüfter ist echt leise.


----------



## skyscraper (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Aber der ist so riesig. Ich weiß, dass er sehr gut Ist, aber er war eigentlich der, den ich als erstes gestrichen hätte.


----------



## StefanStg (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Dann täte ich den Mugen3 nehmen. Hatte den Mugen2 in meinen alten PC ist auch ein sehr guter Kühler


----------



## skyscraper (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*



StefanStg schrieb:


> Dann täte ich den Mugen3 nehmen. Hatte den Mugen2 in meinen alten PC ist auch ein sehr guter Kühler


 
Danke für deine Meinung. Was denken die Anderen?


----------



## lunar19 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*



> Dann täte ich den Mugen3 nehmen. Hatte den Mugen2 in meinen alten PC ist auch ein sehr guter Kühler



Bei Mugen 3 ist das Problem, dass der Lüfter lauter ist als beim Mugen 2, von daher empfehle ich immer lieber den Mugen 2, hab den auch, 1a-Leistung!


----------



## skyscraper (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Ich würde ja auch die PCGH Version nehmen.


----------



## lunar19 (26. Februar 2012)

skyscraper schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde ja auch die PCGH Version nehmen.



Ach so, da ist es was anderes, die kannst du frohen Mutes nehmen


----------



## NCphalon (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Also für en i3 der sich eh net übertakten lässt reicht en indirekt belüfteter Ninja 3 locker aus, erstens is er ziemlich Günstig und zweitens is er auch dafür konzipiert.


----------



## lunar19 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*



> Also für en i3 der sich eh net übertakten lässt reicht en  indirekt belüfteter Ninja 3 locker aus, erstens is er ziemlich Günstig  und zweitens is er auch dafür konzipiert.



In die Zukunft ist aber mit nem Mugen mehr.... (würd dich sagen )


----------



## skyscraper (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Leiser CPU-Kühler für i3-2100*

Viele Meinungen. Ich sollte dazusagen, dass später eventuell mal auf einen i5 oder so aufgerüstet wird. Auserdem strebe ich die 0,1 Sone an. (Wenn auch erst im Laufe der Zeit.)


----------

